

Audi Hacked YouTube Advertising with free 5 Second Ad - pain_perdu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABJYQhNW2f8

======
t0mas88
I'm afraid this is just as "free" as an adwords ad that is never clicked. It
sounds like it's free, but behind the scenes Google runs a CPM auction based
on click (or view in case of video) rate and the conversion of CPC to CPM.
That means if you get a very small number of clicks or views, your price per
click or view goes up accordingly.

